# 6 inch Digital Calipers with Fractional Inches



## sixstring

Cool. I've been using a GENERAL digital caliper for a while now and it's probably nearly identical to that one. Picked mine up at Home Depot for maybe $30 but after seeing how much cheaper that Pittsburgh model was, I had to wonder if mine was any more accurate or durable. I doubt it.

I've only ever used these calipers so i have no idea if they lose accuracy over time or what. I see some much more expensive ones and wonder what the difference in price is all about… I mean, accurate to .001 is pretty darn good for my sloppy woodworking. It's probably more accurate than my table saw can keep up with.

I agree that these digital calipers are very useful and necessary. I use it to check my blade alignment and height on the table saw, check mitre depths, and measuring just about anything I feel like… Cant live without it at this point.

Glad you like yours. I may pick one up as a spare with my next coupon.


----------



## Purrmaster

Thanks for pointing out the specified accuracy (or lack thereof). I amended the review to reflect that. As I said, I've found them accurate against reference objects. Also, I have had these several months and haven't seen any changes in accuracy, though I haven't used them heavily.


----------



## Handtooler

I likewise have the General model and mine has an ALL stainless housing, however, they now market one which is partically plastic and, thus, cheaper than the $30.00 I paid at Lowe's two years ago. The bateries run down somewhat fast in cold weather, and do NOT shut off automatically after a period. Be certain not to fail to shut them off after each measurement is made. I' give mine a five star rating as well.


----------



## Purrmaster

The Harbor Freight ones (probably 90% of them are made by the same manufacturer) do have auto shut off. That being said, I usually switch it off manually to conserve juice.


----------



## RogerBean

I have a 4" version of this same cheap caliper and it rests up front on my bench all the time. I've checked it against my much pricier Starrett dial and digital calipers and the accuracy is right on. It's my "first grab" measuring device. Right up there with my Incra rulers.  It's also been dropped more times than I'd like to admit, and still accurate.
Roger


----------



## ColonelTravis

Got one of these a while back, works great, price made it impossible not to buy.


----------



## Tedstor

I also have 6" HF Calipers. I periodically check mine with some feeler guages. Never had any accuracy issues.


----------



## b2rtch

I also have HF calipers for many years and they work just fin. Great buy.


----------



## Radu

I just bought one last night. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Blackie_

I'm sorry to be negative here but I've had experience with HF and precision all bad, I won't buy anything from HF that requires precise measures or cutting especially with the kind of woodworking I'm doing, that doesn't mean I won't buy from HF, I'm selective, I currently have the Lowes Kobalt for $29.00 and am very happy with it.


----------



## Tennessee

I own two digital units from HF, and comparing them to the digital Mitutoyo I bought years ago with certified accuracy, the HF units are dead on. Great around the lathe, and also use them a lot when trying to take off tiny amounts of wood in my planer. With the 20% coupons, you don't worry much if you drop them. Sometimes, I think all these units, no matter what brand, use the same basic engine, just like most inexpensive watches do.


----------



## Purrmaster

I just pulled up a picture of the Kobalt version and it looks very similar to the Harbor Freight version. My suspicion is they are clones. This model is probably made for a bunch of different retailers that stick their own brand on it. I've got some Kobalt stuff from Lowe's and I like said stuff.


----------



## ralbuck

Brand SNOBBERY exists in all areas!

I serviced a "John Deere" skidlaoder years ago! The manufacturers plate stated made by OMC!

Curious I checked prices; the OMC in the ugly light green? color was a lot cheaper NEW!

It is almost like the competition in the American/Japanese auto industry!

Much more of the parts fit than any dealer/Dealer mechanic/dealer partsman will ever admit out loud!


----------



## jshroyer

These things are actually pretty cool. My coworker got one and i am wishing i would of gotten one.


----------



## Grandpa

It is all in the manufacturing specifications. Some meet the very tightest specification. Others don't but are still within HF specs.


----------



## MrRon

I have had 2 of the 6" HF calipers going back 5 years. First thing I want you to know is; the tool still draws current from the battery, even when it is turned off.

The first one I got, I had for 2 years before realizing the beam was bent. What that meant was all readings were off by a few thousands. The second one was OK, but without warning, the readings became erratic. I do mostly metal working, so I bit the bullet and bought a Mitutoyo. It was expensive, but I now have peace of mind knowing the readings are true. The Mitutoyo also has an automatic shut off circuit, so the battery will last 3-5 years depending on usage.

I would advise anyone thinking of buying any precision measuring tool, to invest in the best available. You will save money in the long run. Any project begins with measurements and layout. Unless the tools used for layout are not accurate, you cannot get good results.


----------



## Notbrick

Thanks for the review. I too have some brand snobbery, but also realize that consistency between tool usage is most important . I tend to work more on an instance base, measuring one item against another. If it can provide a measurement consistently then that works for me. I will only use one tape measure, especially brand, through an entire project.

There is a reason a professional framer will always prefer to do initial layout by himself with only one tape.


----------

